# Canon R5 + pyrometer = overheating is solved?



## SvetlovMisha (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm wondering why no one would to use a pyrometer to measure the temperature inside the camera with the lens removed during overheating, the temperature of the sensor itself, of the strapping, is there such a high temperature inside for real or is it a software limitation? pyrometer - its price about $20 - not a big question to solve


----------



## SvetlovMisha (Aug 1, 2020)

as we may see numerous videos, LV still works with the R5 been overheated, means the shutter is open

no need to buy cheap tools when you are the "top youtuber" the question is: why no one is measured the temperature


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 2, 2020)

The actual temperature of the outside of the camera that a pyrometer would measure is irrelevant if the camera has decided for itself that it has overheated and it will not allow recording to continue.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 2, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> The actual temperature of the outside of the camera that a pyrometer would measure is irrelevant if the camera has decided for itself that it has overheated and it will not allow recording to continue.


He has clearly written that it is to measure the temperature inside with the lens having been removed and the shutter open.


----------



## SvetlovMisha (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm about to measure the temperature inside the camera, to take off the lens and to measure the sensor's temperature. it means alot, the difference is you may hope for magic lantern to remove "software overheating"

ps. pardn my engrish


----------



## SteveC (Aug 2, 2020)

SvetlovMisha said:


> I'm about to measure the temperature inside the camera, to take off the lens and to measure the sensor's temperature. it means alot, the difference is you may hope for magic lantern to remove "software overheating"
> 
> ps. pardn my engrish



Your English wasn't at fault.


----------



## SvetlovMisha (Aug 2, 2020)

here is the comparison video from Dan Watson with the pyrometer, the only one little step we need - to rotate the camera and take off the lens)


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 2, 2020)

AlanF said:


> He has clearly written that it is to measure the temperature inside with the lens having been removed and the shutter open.


Ok, inside or outside, still seems irrelevant to me. If the camera has decided it's overheated, recording will stop.

We are now almost four years after the release of the 5D Mark IV, and there still has not been a build of Magic Lantern released for it. The new cameras are clearly not that easy to hack.


----------



## SvetlovMisha (Aug 2, 2020)

Was there a hack? Maybe allowed leak as a test, technology run-in. If so, it could be the new "hack"... why? to overcome agreements in collusion of monopolists for competitive struggle maybe?


----------



## SvetlovMisha (Aug 2, 2020)

Also, we seen Sony doings. What was that? a6300 maybe? correct me if i wrong, it was overheating first but than there appeared "menu item" to allow some more temperature and it do not overheats anymore.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 2, 2020)

SvetlovMisha said:


> Was there a hack? Maybe allowed leak as a test, technology run-in. If so, it could be the new "hack"... why? to overcome agreements in collusion of monopolists for competitive struggle maybe?


Some like to play with the cameras and find out if there are hidden inactive options, or even modify the firmware to add more capabilities to the camera. Its a lot of trial and error. This has been done with older Canon camera models, but with some, it is more difficult. Its mostly a matter of volunteers finding the time to spend working on solving how to do it. It does not break Canon agreements, it does not actually modify the camera or upload new firmware, but adds new software that is located on your memory card. There is a hidden command in Canon firmware that causes the camera to look at the firmware when it is starting. That can be turned on and off.

The term "Hack" does not quite apply in this case.

There is a public web page here, its not nefarious.






Magic Lantern | Home


Magic Lantern is a free firmware addon for Canon EOS DSLR cameras that adds a host of features to assist photographers and videographers. Unlock your Canon DSLR.




magiclantern.fm


----------



## SvetlovMisha (Aug 2, 2020)

ofc.. its just hidden inactive options nothing else... it just gives you internal RAW video record since 2008 but its ok, "its not nefarious"


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 2, 2020)

SvetlovMisha said:


> ofc.. its just hidden inactive options nothing else... it just gives you internal RAW video record since 2008 but its ok, "its not nefarious"


It makes use of capabilities that Canon did not put in the camera. In some cases, new software has been added, focus bracketing, for example. Its not nefarious because it causes no harm to the camera or user, and is not malware. Its just user developed add-ons. Some of the ones like raw video are mostly useful as learning tools to play with, it does not make it into a video production camera. The video may be worse.

Personally, I've never used it, but I do keep up with what they are doing. I would like focus bracketing, but not enough to install Magic Lantern.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 3, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its not nefarious because it causes no harm to the camera or user, and is not malware.


What about that time they locked up peoples' cameras as an April Fool's prank?









Magic Lantern Pulled 'Unfunny' April Fool's Prank that Put Blue Screen of Death on DSLRs


Magic Lantern is being slammed online after pulling an "unfunny" April Fool's Day prank that gave DSLR owners a fake "Blue Screen of Death." The message




petapixel.com


----------



## Joules (Aug 3, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> What about that time they locked up peoples' cameras as an April Fool's prank?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's interesting. Didn't know about that. It is not actually locked up, though. It seems to be a poor joke, checking the camera's date. It has been removed in March 2017.

Magic Lantern is subject to a lot of changes made by different people. And there is a fork which does indeed modify settings in the camera (Which goes against the ML policies, hence the own project fork). Still, ML just gives you access to options and implements a good amount of functionality in top of that. It is clearly a solution for people not adverse to tinkering. I would not consider it nefarious at all.

But I'm pretty sure it is a thing of the past anyway. It certainly won't come to the R5. Earlier Digic iterations already proved to add too much complexity, I would think Digic X is another leap in that regard.

As for the topic: I don't think the sensor is the component responsible for the heat. But I agree it would be interesting to see some measurements comparing the temperature of the back, bottom and sensor, just to see how evenly it is dissipated.


----------



## SvetlovMisha (Aug 12, 2020)

well, as i said, fake overheating.. waiting for ML or official firmware removing it





EOSHD testing finds Canon EOS R5 overheating to be fake, with artificial timers deployed to lock out video mode – EOSHD.com – Filmmaking Gear and Camera Reviews







www.eoshd.com


----------



## SteveC (Aug 12, 2020)

Well at least I know why the trolls all turned on a dime and started taking this line a couple of days ago.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 13, 2020)

SvetlovMisha said:


> well, as i said, fake overheating.. waiting for ML or official firmware removing it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 13, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Wow, that is interesting. Thanks for sharing.



Before jumping to conclusions about this check out some of the other threads on this. Apparently EOSHD is unreliable, and stuff has been questioned. In particular, here: https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/teardown-the-canon-eos-r5-gets-an-autopsy.39077/


----------



## lo lite (Aug 16, 2020)

SvetlovMisha said:


> as we may see numerous videos, LV still works with the R5 been overheated, means the shutter is open
> 
> no need to buy cheap tools when you are the "top youtuber" the question is: why no one is measured the temperature



Here is a Video of somebody who did exactly that: 




The Video is in German language but you can watch it with autotranslated subtitles.

His conclusion: The whole remaining recording time stuff is controlled by a timer.


----------



## SvetlovMisha (Aug 18, 2020)

R5 in a fridge shows the same overheating within just a photo mode, it claimes overheated with 34 Celsius internal temperature
so? overheating busted?




__





Canon EOS R5 overheated taking stills in my fridge! After just 60 JPEGs! (4 °C ambient) – EOSHD.com – Filmmaking Gear and Camera Reviews







www.eoshd.com


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 18, 2020)

lo lite said:


> Here is a Video of somebody who did exactly that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's been established at this point that a lot of the temperature limitation is due to the CFexpress card heating up, which the EOS HD testing did not account for, since the camera is probably not reporting the temperature of the CFexpress card.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 18, 2020)

Oh these new trolls and their claiming it's a fake done for the purpose of cripple hammering.

Some people have one track minds.


----------



## SvetlovMisha (Aug 21, 2020)

alot of pyrometer





__





【图片】研究一下佳能eos r5过热的情况【单反吧】_百度贴吧


研究一下佳能eos ..准备 在过热时候拆开机身测量各个部位的温度把相机开起来录制8k 等20分钟后过热现在室温28摄氏度5分钟过去了10分钟过去了17分钟准时出现过热警告图标




translate.google.com


----------

